# Japanese knife identification



## Duckfooey (Dec 30, 2021)

Hi forum! I have this estate sale knife. I’m assuming it’s kitchen related. I paid $65 for it. I thought it was a little high for an estate sale but I loved the weight of it and so razor sharp. So I just paid the man. Google translator says writing says “Jie Guang “ if anyone has any knowledge about this knife, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Qapla' (Dec 30, 2021)

重光 is Shigemitsu in Japanese. Google Translate must've imagined that Japan is Mandarin-speaking if it came up with "Jieguang".


----------



## Duckfooey (Dec 31, 2021)

Hmm… I wonder if the English writing is the translation of the Japanese writing?


----------



## KenHash (Jan 1, 2022)

Duckfooey said:


> Hmm… I wonder if the English writing is the translation of the Japanese writing?



Yes the English says Shigemitsu, Sakai, Japan.
The Japanese says 堺　重光　(Sakai Shigemitsu).
This brand is still being made.
The knife is not kitchen related, it is a pruning knife for Japanese gardening.


----------



## bsfsu (Jan 2, 2022)

These guys are based near Nagasaki. I haven't seen one of their knives but I deal with another blacksmith in the area.

They make some cool kitchen stuff too. Login • Instagram


----------



## KenHash (Jan 2, 2022)

bsfsu said:


> These guys are based near Nagasaki. I haven't seen one of their knives but I deal with another blacksmith in the area.
> 
> They make some cool kitchen stuff too. Login • Instagram



Not absolutely sure if they are the same. Shigemitsu Hamono mark their products 島原　重光 Shimabara Shigemitsu.
Shimabara is a town in Nagasaki Prefecture famous for it's Christian battle. 
Shimabara Rebellion - Wikipedia 
It is possible that they are supplying Sakai vendors under the Sakai Shigemitsu label. 
Don't know for sure.


----------



## bsfsu (Jan 2, 2022)

KenHash said:


> Not absolutely sure if they are the same. Shigemitsu Hamono mark their products 島原　重光 Shimabara Shigemitsu.
> Shimabara is a town in Nagasaki Prefecture famous for it's Christian battle.
> Shimabara Rebellion - Wikipedia
> It is possible that they are supplying Sakai vendors under the Sakai Shigemitsu label.
> Don't know for sure.


I think your right, I just looked at the 重光 and I completely missed the 堺 .

The uprising in Shimabara is an interesting piece of history. I'm hoping to get there in the next year or so, it looks so beautiful with the Castle and cannels.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 2, 2022)

bsfsu said:


> I think your right, I just looked at the 重光 and I completely missed the 堺 .
> 
> The uprising in Shimabara is an interesting piece of history. I'm hoping to get there in the next year or so, it looks so beautiful with the Castle and cannels.



I was in Shimabara maybe 8 years ago on the way to Nagasaki. The Shimabara castle was tiny, especially since I'd just seen the enormous Kumamoto castle, then took the ferry to Shimabara. Definitely worth travelling and seeing the remnants of Christianity in Japan centuries ago. Well, when internatiomnal travel returns to normal again.


----------



## naader (Jan 2, 2022)

Oh that's a flower arranging hatchet. Nice find.


----------



## KenHash (Jan 3, 2022)

Often erroneously called "Ikebana knives" they are rarely used for flower arrangement, which uses a special style of scissors. These knives are mostly used by Bonsai growers and Japanese gardeners.


----------



## Sb1994 (Jan 4, 2022)

Please help. Trying to identify this beauty


----------



## Duckfooey (Jan 5, 2022)

naader said:


> Oh that's a flower arranging hatchet. Nice find.


Thanks, it definitely has the weight of a small hatchet.


----------



## Duckfooey (Jan 5, 2022)

KenHash said:


> Often erroneously called "Ikebana knives" they are rarely used for flower arrangement, which uses a special style of scissors. These knives are mostly used by Bonsai growers and Japanese gardeners.


Looks like I have a gardeners knife that also cuts hard salami well. I’m going to dig deeper into the Bonsai gardeners to find out how old this is. Appreciate everyone’s input!


----------

